# المكونات الأساسية لمحطات ال Ro في شركات معالجة وتعبئة المياه وطربقة تشغيلها؟؟



## Eng/Hamdy Rashed (13 يونيو 2013)

السادة المهندسين السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أرجوا من إخواني مساعدتي في معرفة المكونات الأساسية لمحطة معالجة المياه (ro ) والطريقة الصحيحة في كيفية تشغيلها

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hellsing (27 يونيو 2013)

او حاجة خزان التهوية و دا بعد البئر مباشرة و دا في المحطات الكبيرة و ممكن يكون في مروقات clariferو بعدين في ابراج تبريد و دا حسب متكون الياه طلعه درجة حرارته ايه ممكن منحنتجوش لو هو بئر سطحي مثلا وبعد كدا مضخات التغذية و دي بتكون بضفط قليلو بعد كدا الفلتر الرملي او الكربوني و بعدها ممكن يبقا في مضخات الضغط المنخفض ودا في المحطات الكبيرة او لا في المحطات الصغيرة و بعدين الميكرو فلتر و بعده مضخات الضغط العالي و بعد كد وحد ال RO و طبعا قبل الكلام دا في كيماويات بتحقن و في بعد ال ro كلور بيتحقن و دي باختصار شديد اوال RO


----------



## مدير مشروعات (2 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## ضياء جمعه (23 يوليو 2013)

راسلني ع الايميل وانه ادزلك كتب مفيده


----------

